

First steps with HHVM and Vagrant - allanmacgregor
http://coderoncode.com/2013/07/27/first-steps-on-hhvm.html

======
bhauer
Speaking of HHVM, would any PHP subject matter experts be interested in
submitting pull requests to add HHVM tests to our project [1]? It would be
worthwhile to see raw PHP and one or two mainstream PHP frameworks on HHVM
versus the existing nginx/FPM configuration of the same.

[1]
[https://github.com/TechEmpower/FrameworkBenchmarks/](https://github.com/TechEmpower/FrameworkBenchmarks/)

~~~
allanmacgregor
Very interesting,my main goal with HHVM is to be able to run Magento which is
Zend based.

I will certainly take a look, and maybe try to submit a few tests.

------
kodablah
HHVM has a bytecode format, an intermediate language (though just via C++
AST's I believe), and a fairly clean FFI interface to C++. I would be really
interested if FB opened up the details a tad more than the two txt files in
docs and made it easier for non-PHP devs to play around with writing a
frontend for a new/different language.

~~~
allanmacgregor
I see what you mean, that would be really interesting to see and its probably
not going to make sense for all languages.

PHP to C++ is an easy win since PHP is so slow compared to many modern
languages and frameworks.

------
allanmacgregor
As promised if you want to skip the whole setup you can download the
configured vagrant box by doing the following:

    
    
      - mkdir vagrant-hhvm
    
      - cd vagrant-hhvm
    
      - vagrant init
    
      - vagrant box add hhvmdev https://www.dropbox.com/s/5qyjkes49nk5abt/package.box

~~~
semiquaver
Chances are anyone using vagrant will already have a box called 'base' \-- it
might be a good idea to call this one something else.

------
MAGZine
Last time I tried to use HH, there was no proper php5.4 support. no traits
made HH a no-go. Compiled with the fact that namespacing didn't work right, it
was just not viable.

That was a few months ago though, so maybe things are better now.

------
zrail
Those bold things in the first paragraph would be _wonderful_ if they were
links. As is, I was deeply frustrated by my inability to do anything other
than highlight them.

~~~
allanmacgregor
Link added to the first article, anything else you would like linked?

~~~
strager
Magento and HipHop/HPHP/HHVM, at least.

~~~
allanmacgregor
Links added for Magento and HHVM

